# Buzzbaits



## falconer_3

Anyone else use Buzzbaits and spinnerbaits in ND? I use them sparingly without much success. I've had good success with these out of state, but I'm wondering if anyone does well on any specific colors or sizes in state.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If I had to choose only one color for my spinner/buzz baits, it'd be white. The vast majority of my spinner bait fishing has been in MN, but I'm sure I'll have a couple hundred hours in on Nelson Lake this summer.


----------



## Decoyer

I have never bass fished in ND, but I would imagine most of the fishing would be for smallies, in which case you are better off with a topwater lure that gives a more stop and go action, or side to side action. Like a Rebel PopR or a downsized Zaraspook.


----------



## falconer_3

No, I mean for Largemouth. I have my own methods for catching smallmouth, and I want to expand my largemouth tactics more.


----------



## stevepike

Black, white and Chartreuse are my favorite colors for spinners. Black is probably one of the most under rated colors in fishing. I have tried alot of other colors/combinations but these are my staples now.


----------



## bassmaster

I caught alot of my bass of spinnerbaits and buzzbaits last year. Go buy some Terminator ones, there about $6, but they dont fall apart like other brands. My prefrence is a tandom colorado and willow leaf, that seems to work almost all the time. For colors I've had the most success on white/chartruese, chartruese, and firetiger.

I havent seen too many of the terminator ones around town. The only place I've seen them lately is the landers conico up north, but you will have to pay up the :wink: for them. In the summer Scheels somtimes has them and I cant remember if Dakota Tackle carries those. You can always order them from Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Bagman

I would agree with the comments on the TERMINATOR spinners and buzz baits. If you are a spinnerbait man like me, I would HIGHLY recommend the QUAD BLADE spinner from Terminator. The thing has tons of flash and the bass go nuts for it. I usually throw a twin tail trailer on for good measure. Of course you will draw plenty of ancillary pike strikes with it as well. The only draw back is that it just comes in the 3/8 ounce size....I sometimes like the 3/4 or more for deeper spinning....Terminator has the heavies in the standard models. They are gonna run you $7-10 but if you use Spiderwire or a similar super strength line you will virtually NEVER lose them or wear the things out. I did have one Quad snap on me last year. I contacted the folks at Terminator and they sent me TWO replacements immediately. Apparently they had a bad lot of titanium wire on the early runs of the Quad. Terminators are all I have used for the last several years. I use any color...as long as its white. I pitch them deep into the reeds and the bucketmouths absolutely BLOW UP on em. Its a MAJOR battle when you hook one way back in the jungle but thats the joy of Bassin! Im gettin the shakes just thinkin about it!!


----------



## goosehtr4life

one question..has anyone tried the double buzz baits?? I am interested in buying some but was wondering if anyone has had any luck with them....thx


----------



## sureshot#1

I am from illinois and I looooovvee to use buzzers. they seem to like the greenish and chartruse colors the best. if yoiu dont have a buzzbait that has 1 of them clackers on em drill a 1/16 hole in eack ot the props. and dont forget about the deper water. Most people forget about the deeper less fished area's. but there are lots of places you prolly know of to fish them but i will tell you some more. points ( dont have to be deep long just a point) laydowns cast parrell to em. boat docks. and dont for get this rule of thumb. Most of the time if its clo9udy they will be biting on the buzz all day. Buuut there are those nice sunny days that will mess your day up if you are planning on buzzin the day. this is the part that i was talking bout on the rule of thumb if it is going to be a sunny day get out wayyyy early because when tyhe sun comes over the tree's you only got about 10 minutes to fish .. depending on temp, forcast, and all that good stuff. so That is my advise it might not be any thing to u but if it dont help sry I am only 13 but i know how to fish. Do you fish many turneyments?


----------



## sureshot#1

hey goose theyr is nuthing good about a double buzzbait just puts a bigger dent in your walllet


----------



## goose killer

I love to use spinner baits. My favorite color is red and black with a double blade.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

the double buzzer is a specialty bait. i fish a lot of bass in mn and have found that they work better than single buzzers in certain situations. i use them mainly when i buzzing up bass from deep water. usually 15 to 20 feet over the deep weed line. they also work well when there is a little bit of chop on the water. the style soley depends on the mood of the fish. as for color, most of the time it is more of a confidence issue than anything. on sunny days i use a more natural color like whit or silver, at night i use black but most of the time i use char/white. good luck, hope this helps.


----------

